# simpson multimeter



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

I have one, but I don't use it very often...for the work I do my Fluke 26-3 works just fine. Very good meters though. Check e-bay you can get them for a decent price on there sometimes.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

I assume you are talking about the 260 series


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

cdnelectrician said:


> I assume you are talking about the 260 series


 yup the regular VOM meter. i like analog meters a lot


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

I have a 260 but I do not use it to often.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Bob Badger said:


> I have a 260 but I do not use it to often.


 
ill gladly accept any donations of unused tools :laughing:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

My opinion... you must have at least one analog meter, and it should be a Simpson 260. It's most useful for catching quick pulses. It's also useful for seeing accurate trending in real time (watch the meter move up or down).


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> ill gladly accept any donations of unused tools :laughing:


:laughing:


No, it has to much 'coolness factor' to give it up.

FWIW mine has no 'Cat rating' at all.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

My 260 was given to me by one of my mentors that got me interested in electricity when I was about 14. It's easily from the 50's or 60's so I'm a lil scared to take it out into the field. It's great to see problems that a digital meter isn't fast enough to catch on the display, and is a great tool to have I think. But depending on the work you do, probably not necessary if you have a good DMM.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

http://www.byramlabs.com/product_info.php/products_id/8145

thats the one right there


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I burned up one of those when I was a wee lad, and have therefore always had a high regard for late model high impedance meters.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

how did you blow it up?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I tried to amprobe the current in a receptacle. It blew the probes off and left a nice black mark on the wall, which I put a plant in front of until I could repair so my dad didn't see. ( I guess I was 10 or so ?)


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

wildleg said:


> I tried to amprobe the current in a receptacle. It blew the probes off and left a nice black mark on the wall, which I put a plant in front of until I could repair so my dad didn't see. ( I guess I was 10 or so ?)


 how did it explode by doing that


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

too much current


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

wildleg said:


> too much current


 i still love to watch the needlemove anyway. digital is no fun:thumbsup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> i still love to watch the needlemove anyway. digital is no fun:thumbsup:


"Put the needle on the record, put the needle on the record, and the drum beat goes like this"


----------



## wptski (Jun 30, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> My opinion... you must have at least one analog meter, and it should be a Simpson 260. It's most useful for catching quick pulses. It's also useful for seeing accurate trending in real time (watch the meter move up or down).


How about the analog bargraph on a DMM? For instance on a Fluke 87V, it updates 40 times per second or 10 times faster than the digital display.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

wildleg said:


> too much current


Sure you didn't put it in parallel???


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm sure I did


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

wildleg said:


> I'm sure I did


 to use an ammeter it needs to be in series


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

tell that to an unqualified 10 yr old kid playin with a meter 40 yrs ago


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

wildleg said:


> tell that to an unqualified 10 yr old kid playin with a meter 40 yrs ago


 i blew up a new meter too before. i done the same thing. pulled it out of the box and stuck the leads in the plug and popped a fuse


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Anyone that has ever used one of those pulse units to id circuits know that a analog amprobe is the only way to go.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i dont remember how to read the 500vac scale on the multimeter. learned about it in school but i didnt use it in 8 years. anybody know of a website that explains the scale of a simpson multimeter?

we used to use the yellow ones in school


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

ok now i really know how to use the scale of the simpson 260 9SP.

the 600 volt scale is the 60 figure on the red AC scale. same with DC. the leads have to be in the 600v hole. 250v AC scale is the red with the black 25v figures

the 250v is the red scale using the black 25 figures


----------

